# Generator Mounting



## hotcap (Jun 24, 2006)

I have a 27 RBS and have my generator in the back of my TV (cap on the back) and an extension cord to reach the power plug. Anybody got a good idea on mounting a generator on (or in) the unit? I have heard some beef up the rear and mount on a hitch receiver on the trailer.
Thanks
hotcap


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

What generator due you have? The weight is a major factor in your options.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

A 27RB-S... Wow, that goes bak a ways!









As Andy says, it would help to know more what you have. But, yes, a number of people have mounted a 2" receiver to the rear of the Outback (welded to the frame, not hanging on the bumper), and then purchased or fabricated a cargo platform that plugs into that. Seems to work very well.

The nicest I've heard about, and I can't put my finger on who did it (sorry), but consisted of welding on two 2" receivers - one on each frame rail - and building a platform that plugs into both. This would be very rigid and stable.

I have not heard of anyone doing an internal installation, although with the proper type of genset (made for that), there is no reason it could not be done. I would not atempt this however with a portable generator, as carbon monoxide poisoning can be kind of nasty.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

I strap a Honda EU3000is on a reese platform. I had a 2" (motorhome) receiver welded to the OB frame. I use a bike lock to secure it and use a Weber vinyl grill cover to keep the rain off when traveling. ( the Honda cover is expensive and I don't like to advertise).

It works well. The Honda weighs 150# full of gas. It dosen't change my W/D hitch setup.
I hang a cheap box fan on the rear bed rail to keep the exhaust from hanging around under the bed slide.


----------



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

I have a custom welded bracket on the back bumper along with a 2 inch reciever for the bike rack it is all secured to the frame and the bumper all though the bumper is not supporting the weight. It is a verry nice set up I will take pictures one of these days & then I have to figure out how to post them. Better yet if some one needs pictures get me your email & I will get them to you.


----------



## hotcap (Jun 24, 2006)

My 27 RBS is a 2003. New to me. The generator is a Kipor 3000 watt sinewave and weighs 132 lbs. I may mount a frame mounted receiver on the back and enclose with a alum shroud with air vents to disguise and protect. I like the idea of the fan to remove residual exhaust away from under the unit. Thanks for the advise. How often is everybody treating their rubber roof?
hotcap


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I also have put a receiver on the back for a bike rack
and it's plenty strong so putting a gen there shouldn't be a problem

Don


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

hotcap said:


> My 27 RBS is a 2003. New to me. The generator is a Kipor 3000 watt sinewave and weighs 132 lbs. I may mount a frame mounted receiver on the back and enclose with a alum shroud with air vents to disguise and protect. I like the idea of the fan to remove residual exhaust away from under the unit. Thanks for the advise. How often is everybody treating their rubber roof?
> hotcap
> [snapback]127312[/snapback]​


I have the same generator and since it holds almost 4 gallons you need to add another 20 pounds to the weight. I don't understand why people always list the dry weight when they never use it dry! A generator of that size you will need to go straight from the frames with a pair of receivers or similar to mount your generator deck, I would not trust a bumper attachment of any kind. You will also be very close in height on clearance for the rear slide as the Kipor KGE3000 (aka KGE3500 and I hope you got the Ti model) is tall. So refueling will be tough as will manual pull of the starter as the KGE3000 requires an upward pull on the cord.

As for the roof question it is alway better to start a second thread as with more the one question one of them can get lost in the shuffle but to answer. I only inspect mine 3 or 4 times a year and wash it with soapy water a brush and a little clorox. The roof is rated for well over 10 years and treatment don't add much to it if any. The issue you need to concern yourself with are the seams and fittings. The caulk that is used can degrade in a couple of years, crack and leak.


----------



## outinfo952 (Feb 8, 2004)

Great Thread !!!

Just got My Kipor 3000Ti this week and was wondering the exact same thing. Any pictures would be really helpful. I have a Stowaway carrier that swings and mounts into the 2 inch receiver (wonder if I could use that in some form), and if anyone in the North Jersey area had the welding done it please let me know where and how many $$. Not too excited to lift the 150 pounds into the bed of the Titan. This forum rocks!!

Geoff


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

ok . The other day I saw a camper with some kind of rear bumper extension. It had rails that went about 5 or 6 feet under the camper and attached to the frame in a few spots.
it extended the bumper about 2 feet, and had a platform to put stuff on. this guy had a diamond plate tool box mounted on his. It looked like a good idea for bikes or generators.


----------

